# How to rekit a Floryte beer tap (Pic Heavy)



## Pnutapper (16/10/17)

A few of the guys who have purchased Floryte taps from me over the past few months have asked me about rekitting their taps, so I thought I would post a thread showing how I do it (Snap lock type):


*Materials required:*



O ring picker or small screwdriver
6" multigrip pliers
Floryte tap kit
O ring grease





(Floryte tap kit, including allen key, nozzle o ring, valve seat, spindle o ring, spring, SFT10 shank o ring, and wear plate.)


*Dismantle & clean tap.*



Pull the handle forward to retract the valve spindle and unscrew nozzle using multigrips if necessary.





(Floryte without nozzle. Handle in forward position, roller pin grub screw loosened.)


Using supplied allen key, loosen off the grub screw in the roller pin a few turns until it no longer holds the valve spindle in place (I like to leave it in the roller pin hanging on by a couple of threads so I don't lose it.)
Unscrew valve spindle all the way. This will release the hex block and roller pin.
Remove and discard valve seat, spindle o ring and spring
Dig out nozzle o ring and discard
Remove wear plate and discard
Remove SFT10 shank o ring and discard
Soak in Gaynew and water solution for minimum 2 hrs or overnight. (I have been advised that 1 part tri sodium phosphate (TSP) to 3 parts sodium percarbonate is a good alternative if you can’t find Gaynew.)





(Taps soaking in Gaynew.)





*Lube and reassemble. *




· Fit valve seat, spindle o ring, and spring


· Lube spindle o ring and spring.






(Spindle with new valve seat, spindle o ring, and spring. Spring and spindle o ring have been lubed.)

· Insert spindle and spring in to tap body

· Fit nozzle o ring






(Spindle and spring inserted into Floryte body. Nozzle o ring fitted.)


· Refit nozzle to tap. This step sometimes requires a bit of patience as the spring is pushing against the nozzle. Be sure to find the thread correctly.







(Nozzle refitted to tap.)



· Fit wear plate to tap and lube






(Lubed wear plate)


· Lube roller pin and fit it to hex block.







(Lubed roller pin.)


· With the female thread facing outwards screw the spindle thread into the roller pin for two or three turns
· Pull block forwards to retract spindle
· Remove nozzle
· Using multigrips, tighten spindle all the way into the roller pin, then loosen about 2 full turns.
· Replace nozzle and push hex block back to closed position.
· The hex block should sit off the wear plate about the same distance as the thickness of the wear plate. If it doesn’t – pull hex block forward again, take nozzle off, and tighten or loosen until the desired clearance is achieved.
· Tighten grub screw into roller pin to lock the spindle in position.






*Adjusting a Floryte tap:
*
Over time, the spring in the Floryte tap will lose tensile strength, and the spindle will need adjusting.

To do this, undo the grub screw in the roller pin and then perform the steps that have been written in red above.


----------



## nosco (16/10/17)

Does this apply to lancer taps too? I got these cheap off eBay. For a reason i think. They seem to be in good working condition but the handles are very lose. They wobble from side to side a bit.


Do you ever come across the fittings for these?


----------



## Pnutapper (16/10/17)

nosco said:


> Does this apply to lancer taps too? I got these cheap off eBay. For a reason i think. They seem to be in good working condition but the handles are very lose. They wobble from side to side a bit.View attachment 108959
> Do you ever come across the fittings for these?



That is a DA style tap. Kits are readily available from Andale, Lancer , Bracton, and probably LHBS. They are a bugger to rekit though.


----------



## MitchD (16/10/17)

Pnutapper said:


> That is a DA style tap. Kits are readily available from Andale, Lancer , Bracton, and probably LHBS. They are a bugger to rekit though.



What's so hard about re-kitting? I have some and they look very similar internally to the floryte. I got my rebuild kit from Andale


----------



## Pnutapper (17/10/17)

MitchD said:


> What's so hard about re-kitting? I have some and they look very similar internally to the floryte. I got my rebuild kit from Andale



I have always found it a very fiddly exercise to achieve the correct clearance between the hex block and wear plate on a DA tap. But as with many things in life, YMMV.


----------



## MitchD (17/10/17)

Pnutapper said:


> I have always found it a very fiddly exercise to achieve the correct clearance between the hex block and wear plate on a DA tap. But as with many things in life, YMMV.




Aah, yes that component. When I set mine up I tightened the hex nut then the collar, locking it in with the grub screw. Then I adjusted the grub screw inside the hex block to take the wobble out of the handle. Sound about right? I really winged it and it seemed to work.


----------



## Pnutapper (17/10/17)

MitchD said:


> Aah, yes that component. When I set mine up I tightened the hex nut then the collar, locking it in with the grub screw. Then I adjusted the grub screw inside the hex block to take the wobble out of the handle. Sound about right? I really winged it and it seemed to work.



That sounds about right. Clearances are more important the higher the dispense pressure goes. Back when I was young and eager, I made up a tool out of a bit of copper pipe with a fork in the end. I used to balance it in my belly button whilst using my hands to tighten the rest.


----------

